# Did I do good?



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 3, 2010)

On campus, this kid was showing off and solving the cube a bunch of times for people. They would keep asking him to do it, and he kept showing off, and solving it in about a minute, using the Beginner's Method.

I walked up to him and said, "Thats easy. Anyone can do that. You just gotta turn the cube a bunch of times, and it'll eventually solve itself." He said no, that there was a method and all and tried to explain it. I then told everyone I'd prove it, and that if I just randomly turned the cube faster than he was turning, I should be able to solve it faster than he was solving it. 

He laughed and said, for me to give it a try. I solved it in ~25 seconds. 

Everyone was like, "Whoa, what he said was true!"
The kid knew what I did, and tried to explain that I knew how to solve the cube and was using a more advanced method. I told them I had no idea what he was talking about, and everyone believed me. 

Did I do good?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

No, you did well.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 3, 2010)

Ermm... I guess if he was being a real show-off and doing it only for attention then it was okay, otherwise, not really.

Edit: Oh Thom... do you insist on correcting people's grammar?

Edit 2: inb4peoplehaveabigdiscussionaboutsomethingsilly


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 3, 2010)

prick. even i wouldn't do that, i would tell everyone at the end.

but funny story :tu

EDIT: inb4peoplehaveabigdiscussionaboutsomethingsilly
lol


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> No, you did well.


 
I didn't do well. I did good. Like Superman. I do good like Superman.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> No, you did well.


 
Beat me to it.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 3, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Beat me to it.


 
I didn't do well. I did good. Like Superman. I do good like Superman


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know why anyone would object to this but you did amazing. That would be hilarious, did he say anything to you afterwards?


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if you did do good, but funny story. Heck, maybe I'll end up doing this in the future.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 3, 2010)

Heh, I've always wanted to try something like this. Like if someone is showing off I'll just ask to scramble his cube and secretly flip an edge or twist a corner..that'll **** him off


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 3, 2010)

If he was making a show of it then making him look foolish is pretty funny but otherwise all you did was promote a great cubing stereotype. I'd have made him look foolish but I'd have told people.

Edit: Watch a second thread pop up titled "This prick on campus" from the guy you showed up.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 3, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I don't know why anyone would object to this but you did amazing. That would be hilarious, did he say anything to you afterwards?


 
No, I was walking to class, so afterwards, I just left. He probably just continued solving to a new group of people. 
He did give me a look, like "You ass! You know what you're doing!"


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Heh, I've always wanted to try something like this. Like if someone is showing off I'll just ask to scramble his cube and secretly flip an edge or twist a corner..that'll **** him off



Its so funny to watch peoples reactions to this, especially when they know you did it.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 4, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I didn't do well. I did good. Like Superman. I do good like Superman


 
Yes, I know, you said that right above my post.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 4, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Edit: Watch a second thread pop up titled "This prick on campus" from the guy you showed up.


 
Hahahaha, that would be hilarious and unexpected.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I didn't do well. I did good. Like Superman. I do good like Superman.


 
YOU'RE SO FUNNY


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Heh, I've always wanted to try something like this. Like if someone is showing off I'll just ask to scramble his cube and secretly flip an edge or twist a corner..that'll **** him off


 
Thats what I did to my friend solving with beginners method. I said that you need to learn Oll and that it is a case that happens every 100,000,000. He is now learning Oll.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> YOU'RE SO FUNNY


 
No need to be mad. You just misinterpreted the meaning of "good" in my thread, and corrected me, so I corrected you.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> You just misinterpreted the meaning of "good" in my thread


 
no, I did not


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> no, I did not


 
Short reply with little explanation 

ElectricDoodie: Your performance was *good*, you performed *well*.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> no, I did not


 
You're right! 

Good- a favorable character or tendency
Well- in a good or satisfactory manner

Kind of the same, but can be used in a different tense.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> no, I did not


 
Lol, OK. No explanation is better, so you don't dig yourself into a hole. 



Anonymouscuber, thanks for that. You did a good explanation of the 2, in an easily understandable way.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 4, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> You're right!
> 
> Good- a favorable character or tendency
> Well- in a good or satisfactory manner
> ...


 
No, he's wrong. I didn't ask if I did good or in a satisfactory manner. I asked if I did good. As "I did something that was good." 

Thats why he misinterpreted the word "good," but won't admit to it.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 4, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> No, he's wrong. I didn't ask if I did good or in a satisfactory manner. I asked if I did good. As "I did something that was good."
> 
> Thats why he misinterpreted the word "good," but won't admit to it.



I don't get it, but oh well. How about this? To put this to an end, yes ElectricDoodie you did something good.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

If you think you did a good deed akin to superman you are smoking the wrong type of crack.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 4, 2010)

Since he was showing off, he deserved it.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 4, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I don't get it, but oh well. How about this? To put this to an end, yes ElectricDoodie you did something good.


 
Lololol, yeah, I don't want to turn this thread into a Grammar Battle. 
Sorry for off-topic posting.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> If you think you did a good deed akin to superman you are smoking the wrong type of crack.


 
I'll let my dealer know. I gotta make sure I get the right type of crack, next time.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

It's called the edit button


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

If you actually did smoke crack you'd buy cocaine and make it yourself instead of getting it off a dealer.

Noob.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 4, 2010)

Obviously!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 4, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> It's called the edit button



I don't have one. I smoked it.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 4, 2010)

In one corner we have ElectricDoodie weighing in at 210 ib. and having a height of 6ft. 1in. In the other corner we have Kirjava weighing in at 220 ib. and having a height of 6ft. 3in. Who will win? Oh yeah, that's right. This is a forum not a pentagon!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I don't have one. I smoked it.


 
I lol'd.

ALSO I AM NOT 220 POUNDS >:|


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah its a cube.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> ALSO I AM NOT 220 POUNDS >:|



Sorry, but just take your guy's little fight off the forums. Oh, ElectricDoodie, you actually smoked your edit button? That's hardcore. LOL!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd rather just do what I wanted to instead.


----------



## izovire (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw a homeless guy in Hong Kong solving a cube for money.. I thought about solving... but I didn't want to make him feel upset... or pissed off!


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 4, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Sorry, but just take your guy's little fight off the forums. Oh, ElectricDoodie, you actually smoked your edit button? That's hardcore. LOL!


It's "your guys'" because the noun is plural.


----------



## maggot (Nov 4, 2010)

Hahaha 220lb kirjava lmfao

Why would someone buy coke and turn it into crack? This confuses me.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

I feel like we should have a permanent link to a forum on the English language and it's grammar under the "More" tab at the top of the page.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 4, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I feel like we should have a permanent link to a forum on the English language and it's grammar under the "More" tab at the top of the page.


And a flame war thread. And to keep this post on-topic, yes, you did good.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

maggot said:


> Why would someone buy coke and turn it into crack? This confuses me.


 
Why not?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 4, 2010)

I melt V7s down to a liquid and inject it into my eyelid.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 4, 2010)

Their was no reason to mess with the poor guy... your being cruel


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> your


 
obviously intentional ^_^


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 4, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Their


 
That one too.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I melt V7s down to a liquid and inject it into my eyelid.


 
And this goes back to using Maru lube as eyedrops to increase look ahead...


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> And this goes back to using Maru lube as eyedrops to increase look ahead...


 
I lol'd


----------



## Innocence (Nov 4, 2010)

You did not do good. You did also not do evil. I would say neutral. It would be evil, but the guy was showing off. Just doing it for the purpose of teaching the guy a lesson is definitely not good though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

ElectricDoodle: I understand the usage of "good" in this case, but it was typed very misleading. I should have typed something like "Did I do a good thing?" In my opinion you did a bad thing, because we all know how much people believe the "random turning" rumors and you did nothing but enforce this. I think it would have been much better if you just solved faster than him and admitted using your advanced method. It'd be even better if you used his method and still beat him (I could average 40ish doing the booklet method).

maggot: Because it's cheaper.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 4, 2010)

OK, I admit he didn't do a good with the steriotype, but with the funny he did good. Like superman. He did good like superman.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 4, 2010)

It was funny, however you enforced stupidity upon the general public.
Not that they wouldn't have believed to just turn randomly anyway. :/


----------



## number1failure (Nov 4, 2010)

You did Epic.


----------

